# Is my cat pregnant?



## chazza_hoopet (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi my cat is really big built as it is. We noticed the other day that her nipples r really pink n bigger than usual. She seems bigger aswell but hard to tell coz she is a big cat. Can cats nipples turn pink n stick out if they are not pregnant?! so want her to be! Cant afford to take her to the vet to check :-(


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

It sounds like she's pregnant so either you read up on raising kittens or have her spayed (and the kittens aborted).

Here's a good site to start woth if you intend to keep the kittens: http://www.mismatch.co.uk/kittening.htm


----------



## chazza_hoopet (Mar 15, 2006)

well still no kittens but she has gotten bigger and nipples r bigger, i felt movement in her tummy today and the babies feel like the size of golf balls. does anyone know if this means they r maybe due soon? feel like ive been waiting forever lol


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

chazza_hoopet,

How is your cat doing? Keep us updated.


----------



## chazza_hoopet (Mar 15, 2006)

nothing yet, ma poor baby cant walk properly, shes waddling! shes gotta go anyday now, poor wee thing keeps getting disturbed coz theyre moving about so much when shes sleeping! i so cant wait to met her babies!


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

You'll be able to tell when she's close to delivering. What my Midnight did was this: She would not let me out of her sight, meowed constantly, hardly touched her food, and whenever I sat down, she was right there next to me, nuzzling. One thing your cat may do also is to look for a quiet place for her to give birth. Midnight decided that my husband's closet was the ideal place for her.

Have you had a chance to look at the website Sol provided? I wish I had known about that site 10 months ago (that's how old Midnight's boys are). Yes, I did keep her babies!


----------



## chazza_hoopet (Mar 15, 2006)

the link for the site wont work :-(, shes sleeping constantly, taking a right liking to me and shes always been a daddys girl! Just so want her to have them now lol


----------



## chazza_hoopet (Mar 15, 2006)

Heres my babies, snowball is the black one who is pregnant. Stella my baby was knocked down last july, still miss her like crazy!


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Did Snowball have her babies yet?


----------



## chazza_hoopet (Mar 15, 2006)

No! Im going crazy! Her bumps fallen n nipples have gotten bigger again!


----------

